

Microsoft, Adobe beat open source developers to Android - aaronchall
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2875283/opensource-subnet/microsoft-adobe-beat-open-source-developers-to-android.html

======
aaronchall
I'm not a fan of Microsoft or Adobe, so this is a bit disheartening. Why is it
so hard to convert or port LibreOffice and GIMP for Android?

